# Bomba dalla Francia: il PSG disponibile a cedere di Neymar



## juventino (16 Giugno 2019)

Bomba di calciomercato dalla Francia: secondo L’Equipe il PSG è disponibile a cedere Neymar. In caso di offerta monstre i parigini non si opporranno alla partenza del brasiliano, il quale da tempo vorrebbe lasciare Parigi.
Il Real Madrid, soprattutto Florentino Perez, ha da tempo nel mirino il giocatore.

*Sempre secondo L’Equipe l’agente di Neymar avrebbe già sondato la possibilità di un ritorno al Barça o di andare al Real (che però è interessato più a Mbappé).*

*Quanto costerebbe l’affare? Il quotidiano francese France Football ha stimato il valore di Neymar sui 190 milioni di euro, per altre testate servono almeno 200 milioni.*

*L’Equipe ha ipotizzato tutte le squadre potenzialmente interessate a Neymar: in pole il Barça, che ha molto giocatori da offrire come contropartita (persino l’appena arrivato Griezmann), seguito da Real, anche se Florentino ha ormai come chiodo fisso Mbappé; vengono ipotizzate anche Manchester United, che sostituirebbe mediaticamente Pogba, e la Juventus, anche se ad oggi è difficile immaginare questo scenario visto che Sarri è appena approdato.*


----------



## Goro (16 Giugno 2019)

Neymar penso ormai "metta tre-quattro cose davanti al calcio", nonostante rimanga fortissimo è troppo una star ormai


----------



## kekkopot (16 Giugno 2019)

Il Real sarebbe disposto a spendere tutti quei soldi per cartellino e stipendio per un giocatore che alla fine non si è rivelato il fuoriclasse che tutti credevano?


----------



## juventino (16 Giugno 2019)

*Sempre secondo L’Equipe l’agente di Neymar avrebbe già sondato la possibilità di un ritorno al Barça o di andare al Real (che però è interessato più a Mbappé).*


----------



## Andris (16 Giugno 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Sempre secondo L’Equipe l’agente di Neymar avrebbe già sondato la possibilità di un ritorno al Barça o di andare al Real (che però è interessato più a Mbappé).*



non sono certo scemi al Psg,se vendono al massimo è il brasiliano che è sempre rotto quando conta.
certo che prenderlo con tutta la storia della promozione dei mondiali in qatar a casa del presidente ed ora cederlo è singolare,del resto se hai il fiato sul collo della uefa lui mi sembra il più sacrificabile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Giugno 2019)

per me quando sta bene adesso è il numero 1...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (16 Giugno 2019)

Troppa nebbia nel cervello...

Giocatore inutile ai grandi livelli...


----------



## juventino (17 Giugno 2019)

Viene da due anni da ex calciatore, ma il talento non si discute (sebbene sia lontano anni luce dal duo Leo-CR7). Il PSG lo vende, ma presumo che per meno di 200 milioni non si siedano neanche a parlare, quindi o si cosparge il capo di cenere e torna all’ombra di Messi (ma lo spogliatoio del Barça lo rivuole davvero?) o deve mettersi letteralmente ad implorare Florentino di svenarsi per portarlo a Madrid.
L’altra unica squadra dove potrebbe andare che mi viene in mente è il City, ma Pep odia le prime donne come lui.
Altre opzioni, realisticamente non ne ha.


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2019)

Tranquilli va alla juve per essere allenato da guardiola. Fonte certissima. Il macellaio di Torino.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Giugno 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Bomba di calciomercato dalla Francia: secondo L’Equipe il PSG è disponibile a cedere Neymar. In caso di offerta monstre i parigini non si opporranno alla partenza del brasiliano, il quale da tempo vorrebbe lasciare Parigi.
> Il Real Madrid, soprattutto Florentino Perez, ha da tempo nel mirino il giocatore.
> 
> *Sempre secondo L’Equipe l’agente di Neymar avrebbe già sondato la possibilità di un ritorno al Barça o di andare al Real (che però è interessato più a Mbappé).*



Il Real ha preso Hazard, dunque difficile prenda Neymar che gioca nello stesso ruolo. Infatti vorrebbero Mbappe...

Il ritorno al Barca è suggestivo ma non credo Messi sia d'accordo. 
In definitiva resta dove è alla fine.


----------



## Mou (17 Giugno 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Viene da due anni da ex calciatore, ma il talento non si discute (sebbene sia lontano anni luce dal duo Leo-CR7). Il PSG lo vende, ma presumo che per meno di 200 milioni non si siedano neanche a parlare, quindi o si cosparge il capo di cenere e torna all’ombra di Messi (ma lo spogliatoio del Barça lo rivuole davvero?) o deve mettersi letteralmente ad implorare Florentino di svenarsi per portarlo a Madrid.
> L’altra unica squadra dove potrebbe andare che mi viene in mente è il City, ma Pep odia le prime donne come lui.
> Altre opzioni, realisticamente non ne ha.



ManUtd?


----------



## juventino (17 Giugno 2019)

Mou ha scritto:


> ManUtd?



Sarebbe un fail annunciato e lui lo sa benissimo. 
Se ci fosse anche un solo spiraglio, vista la situazione incredibilmente favorevole in cui nessuna big sembra cercarlo (il Barça sta per prendere Griezmann e i rapporti con gli ex compagni non mi sembrano ricuciti, il Real ormai ha in mente solo Mbappé e ha già speso molto, il City sta già strapieno in avanti e non ce lo vedo con Pep), un tentativo lo farei.
Ha tanti difetti, ma il talento non si discute.


----------



## egidiopersempre (17 Giugno 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un fail annunciato e lui lo sa benissimo.
> Se ci fosse anche un solo spiraglio, vista la situazione incredibilmente favorevole in cui nessuna big sembra cercarlo (il Barça sta per prendere Griezmann e i rapporti con gli ex compagni non mi sembrano ricuciti, il Real ormai ha in mente solo Mbappé e ha già speso molto, il City sta già strapieno in avanti e non ce lo vedo con Pep), un tentativo lo farei.
> Ha tanti difetti, ma il talento non si discute.



dopo CR7 l'anno scorso mai dire mai... ma oggettivamente mi sembra impossibile. IO come tifoso adorerei vederlo giocare nella mia squadra, ma se fossi un presidente me ne starei bene alla larga, e non solo per i soldi da scucire.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Giugno 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un fail annunciato e lui lo sa benissimo.
> Se ci fosse anche un solo spiraglio, vista la situazione incredibilmente favorevole in cui nessuna big sembra cercarlo (il Barça sta per prendere Griezmann e i rapporti con gli ex compagni non mi sembrano ricuciti, il Real ormai ha in mente solo Mbappé e ha già speso molto, il City sta già strapieno in avanti e non ce lo vedo con Pep), un tentativo lo farei.
> Ha tanti difetti, ma il talento non si discute.



ma va, la juve non li ha quei soldi.

o united o psg. di altro non vedo...


----------



## juventino (17 Giugno 2019)

*Quanto costerebbe l’affare? Il quotidiano francese France Football ha stimato il valore di Neymar sui 190 milioni di euro, per altre testate servono almeno 200 milioni.*


----------



## Masanijey (17 Giugno 2019)

Scambio con Borini?
Mi sembra un'offerta più che mostruosa..


----------



## Mou (17 Giugno 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Quanto costerebbe l’affare? Il quotidiano francese France Football ha stimato il valore di Neymar sui 190 milioni di euro, per altre testate servono almeno 200 milioni.*



190 di cartellino cui aggiungiamo uno stipendio di... 40 lordi? 45? Tra lui e CR7, tra stipendi e ammortamenti, all'anno vedremmo partire quanto? 180mln? Mi sembra un'enormità, ma sarei felicissimo di essere smentito


----------



## Davidoff (17 Giugno 2019)

Ladri in prima linea, pronti ad avvoltoiare. Plusvalenze con i cadaveri di Mandzukic e Barzagli più alcuni giuovani random per sistemare il bilancio, poi si vola.


----------



## juventino (17 Giugno 2019)

Mou ha scritto:


> 190 di cartellino cui aggiungiamo uno stipendio di... 40 lordi? 45? Tra lui e CR7, tra stipendi e ammortamenti, all'anno vedremmo partire quanto? 180mln? Mi sembra un'enormità, ma sarei felicissimo di essere smentito



Se solo si “accontentasse” di una quindicina. Sti cavoli di Pogba, lo lascerei volentieri al Real Madrid se davvero ci fosse uno spiraglio.


----------



## Stex (17 Giugno 2019)

Avranno bisogno di un sostituto? quale scelta migliore se non suso?


----------



## hakaishin (17 Giugno 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Tranquilli va alla juve per essere allenato da guardiola. Fonte certissima. Il macellaio di Torino.



Oh ma sto macellaio me li può dare i numeri del lotto?


----------



## juventino (17 Giugno 2019)

*L’Equipe ha ipotizzato tutte le squadre potenzialmente interessate a Neymar: in pole il Barça, che ha molto giocatori da offrire come contropartita (persino l’appena arrivato Griezmann), seguito da Real, anche se Florentino ha ormai come chiodo fisso Mbappé; vengono ipotizzate anche Manchester United, che sostituirebbe mediaticamente Pogba, e la Juventus, anche se ad oggi è difficile immaginare questo scenario visto che Sarri è appena approdato.*


----------

